# Union Atlas Review.



## eastcoast og87 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for the review. i just picked up a pair of the atlas last week, this is my first pair of unions...although i havent had a chjance to ride them...with the heelcup adjustment, i left mine alone, i have the lg/xl, and it looked to be a fine distance for the boot...with the toe straps im having a problem getting them to be centered on the boot...any advice to make it work? and any other advice to dial in my binding to my board? i guess i wont really know till i ride it for the first time


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

ok, my quick setup guide to the bindings. Its easier to set up them up before mounting them to the snowboard. If the boot sits in the binding with equal amounts of toe and heel overhang you're good. don't mess with the heel cup. The toe strap and its ladder have two settings underneath the binding. you have to play with both to see which one works. The final bit is to rotate the highback if you're into that. I find it makes things more comfortable for me.
Union has absolutely outstanding videos on youtube showing how to adjust their bindings. Its worth checking out. good luck, and enjoy. I'll be interested to see how you like the bindings.


----------

